# XKeyscore: Deutsche Geheimdienste nutzen das Spionagesystem der NSA



## icon1zed (21. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *XKeyscore: Deutsche Geheimdienste nutzen das Spionagesystem der NSA* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: XKeyscore: Deutsche Geheimdienste nutzen das Spionagesystem der NSA


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2013)

Da weiß man gar nicht mehr, was man sagen soll. Es ist alles noch viel schlimmer, als man sich in der größten Paranoia vorstellen konnte. Und mit Indect und Co. wird es noch extremer. 
Wir sind gerade dabei zu einem totalitären Amerika und einem totalitären Europa zu werden, in dem immer mehr Rechte, Freiheiten und Mitbestimmungen der Bürger abgebaut werden. Im Grunde sind wir gerade dabei in die nächste Diktatur zu schlittern. Leider ist das vielen gar nicht klar.


----------



## baiR (21. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da weiß man gar nicht mehr, was man sagen soll. Es ist alles noch viel schlimmer, als man sich in der größten Paranoia vorstellen konnte. Und mit Indect und Co. wird es noch extremer.
> Wir sind gerade dabei zu einem totalitären Amerika und einem totalitären Europa zu werden, in dem immer mehr Rechte, Freiheiten und Mitbestimmungen der Bürger abgebaut werden. Im Grunde sind wir gerade dabei in die nächste Diktatur zu schlittern. Leider ist das vielen gar nicht klar.


 
Und den Leuten, denen es klar ist können entweder nichts daran ändern oder sie haben Interesse daran diese Entwicklung voranzutreiben. Ich kann persönlich auch nur abwarten und das beste für die Zukunft hoffen aber nichts an ihr ändern.

Mich kotzt auf jeden Fall die Hatz nach Menschen wie Snowden und Assange an. Normalerweise sollten diese Männer geehrt werden anstatt sie zu jagen.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh zu dieser Zeit geboren worden zu sein denn ich denke, dass es in der Zukunft nur schlimmer kommen kann.


----------



## Slay78 (21. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da weiß man gar nicht mehr, was man sagen soll. Es ist alles noch viel schlimmer, als man sich in der größten Paranoia vorstellen konnte. Und mit Indect und Co. wird es noch extremer.
> Wir sind gerade dabei zu einem totalitären Amerika und einem totalitären Europa zu werden, in dem immer mehr Rechte, Freiheiten und Mitbestimmungen der Bürger abgebaut werden. Im Grunde sind wir gerade dabei in die nächste Diktatur zu schlittern. Leider ist das vielen gar nicht klar.


 
Meiner Meinung nach werden wir nicht erst seit Gestern oder zehn Jahren überwacht, sondern werden es schon sehr lange, nur kommt es jetzt erst ans Licht und wird der breiten Masse erst klar.
Jetzt mal im Ernst, wen überraschen die Enthüllungen der letzten Wochen über NSA, BND und deren engen Zusammenarbeit?
Im Zeitalter des World Wide Web ist es doch blauäugig zu denken, man wäre nicht gläsern.
Ich verstehe, die Aufregung nicht wirklich, welcher unbescholtene Bürger hat durch diese Geheimdienste etwas zu befürchten? Richtig keiner, diesen Diensten geht es um Terroristen und um schwerst Kriminelle, sollten durch diese Spionageaktionen Terroranschläge im Vorfeld vereitelt werden und unschuldige Menschen geschützt werden, ist mir doch sch... egal, ob diese Geheimdienste meine Telefonate und Emails überwachen, oder nicht, ich habe nichts zu verbergen, ich bin nicht kriminell.
Für mich ist es da bedeutend schlimmer, was Facebook, Google und vergleichbare Firmen über mich und mein Konsumverhalten sammeln, speichern und weiterverkaufen, das finde ich viel schlimmer. 
Weder NSA noch BND wird jemals über eine Webcam (auch nicht der, der Kinect liebe Kinder) einem User stundenlang beim zocken (oder was auch immer manche vor der Webcam treiben) zuschauen, die habe es auf andere Infos abgesehen und das ist auch gut so. 
Alle Kinder regen sich über die Kinect Kamera der Xbone auf, haben aber einen Laptop, einen SmartTV, ein SmartPhone... alle mit Kamera und alle fast immer online, aber bei der Xbone, da ist es "das Problem". 
Mir ist meine Privatsphäre auch sehr wichtig und ich gebe persönliche Daten auch nicht einfach und unüberlegt raus, aber hier geht es doch um etwas viel wichtigeres, um Menschenleben zu retten müssen diese Geheimdienste in der heutigen Zeit leider so arbeiten, sollen sie doch!
Nochmal, weder NSA noch BND juckt es die Bohne, was Slay oder Shadow Man ... für Games zocken oder in Unterhosen vorm TV oder Computer sitzen oder welche Internetseiten diese besucht haben.
DIESE GEHEIMDIENSTE SAMMELN UND ÜBERWACHEN IM VERDACHTSFALL CHATS,E-MAILS UND TELEFONATE UM TERRORISTEN UND KRIMINELLE ZU FASSEN UND DEREN VORHABEN IM VORFELD ZU VEREITELN, UM MENSCHENLEBEN ZU RETTEN! 
Warum ist das ein Problem? Hast du nichts zu verbergen, hast du nichts zu befürchten, so einfach ist das für mich.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2013)

Slay78 schrieb:


> DIESE GEHEIMDIENSTE SAMMELN UND ÜBERWACHEN IM VERDACHTSFALL CHATS,E-MAILS UND TELEFONATE UM TERRORISTEN UND KRIMINELLE ZU FASSEN UND DEREN VORHABEN IM VORFELD ZU VEREITELN, UM MENSCHENLEBEN ZU RETTEN!
> Warum ist das ein Problem? Hast du nichts zu verbergen, hast du nichts zu befürchten, so einfach ist das für mich.


 
och bitte, das ist doch hoffentlich nicht dein ernst!


----------



## Slay78 (21. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> och bitte, das ist doch hoffentlich nicht dein ernst!


 
Na, kläre mich doch mal auf, welche Personen bezogenen Daten von Fritz Mustermann für diese Behörden so wichtig sein sollen und welche Daten sie aus welchem Grund wirklich sammeln.


----------



## baiR (21. Juli 2013)

Slay78 schrieb:


> Na, kläre mich doch mal auf, welche Personen bezogenen Daten von Fritz Mustermann für diese Behörden so wichtig sein sollen und welche Daten sie aus welchem Grund wirklich sammeln.


 
Weißt du eigentlich wie es in China so zugeht? In China brauchst du nur die falschen Suchanfragen bei Google stellen und schon wirst du eingesperrt. In Deutschland haben wir auch immer weniger zu sagen aber momentan ist das Volk gegenüber dem Staat noch zu mächtig. Irgendwann wird es dann so kommen, dass es nur noch eine Einheitsregierung geben wird und jeder der im Internet irgendwelche falschen Sachen schreibt wird abgeholt. Meinungsfreiheit wie wir sie momentan noch weitestgehend im Internet haben ist dann nicht mehr möglich. Hier geht es sich nicht darum, dass hier irgendjemand versucht irgendetwas zu verbergen. Es gibt halt einfach Grenzen die sollte man nicht überschreiten denn es gibt immer ein noch größeres Extrem. Irgendwann ist denen die komplette Überwachung der Bürger durch Informationsdienste nicht mehr genug und dann kommt die nächste Generation der Überwachung.

Hört sich für dich bestimmt jetzt lächerlich an aber nichts anderes läuft in China und vielen Ländern bereits jetzt schon ab.
Es gibt da noch einen guten Spruch der mir jetzt nicht genau einfällt aber der lautet in etwa, dass wir, je mehr Sicherheit wir haben wollen umso mehr von unserer Freiheit müssen wir abgeben.


----------



## LordMephisto (21. Juli 2013)

baiR schrieb:


> Es gibt da noch einen guten Spruch der mir jetzt nicht genau einfällt aber der lautet in etwa, dass wir, je mehr Sicherheit wir haben wollen umso mehr von unserer Freiheit müssen wir abgeben.


 
"Wer die Freiheit aufgibt um Sicherheit zu gewinnen, der wird am Ende beides verlieren." _Benjamin Franklin_


----------



## Slay78 (21. Juli 2013)

baiR schrieb:


> Weißt du eigentlich wie es in China so zugeht? In China brauchst du nur die falschen Suchanfragen bei Google stellen und schon wirst du eingesperrt. In Deutschland haben wir auch immer weniger zu sagen aber momentan ist das Volk gegenüber dem Staat noch zu mächtig. Irgendwann wird es dann so kommen, dass es nur noch eine Einheitsregierung geben wird und jeder der im Internet irgendwelche falschen Sachen schreibt wird abgeholt. Meinungsfreiheit wie wir sie momentan noch weitestgehend im Internet haben ist dann nicht mehr möglich. Hier geht es sich nicht darum, dass hier irgendjemand versucht irgendetwas zu verbergen. Es gibt halt einfach Grenzen die sollte man nicht überschreiten denn es gibt immer ein noch größeres Extrem. Irgendwann ist denen die komplette Überwachung der Bürger durch Informationsdienste nicht mehr genug und dann kommt die nächste Generation der Überwachung.
> 
> Hört sich für dich bestimmt jetzt lächerlich an aber nichts anderes läuft in China und vielen Ländern bereits jetzt schon ab.


 
Das will und kann ich ja auch gar nicht bestreiten, aber China willst du doch jetzt nicht wirklich mit Deutschland vergleichen, oder?
Wir sollten die Tatsachen dieses ganzen "Überwachungsskandales" sehen und nicht paranoid werden.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2013)

Slay78 schrieb:


> Na, kläre mich doch mal auf, welche Personen bezogenen Daten von Fritz Mustermann für diese Behörden so wichtig sein sollen und welche Daten sie aus welchem Grund wirklich sammeln.


 
dann hast du ja wohl auch nichts dagegen, wenn jeder deiner schritte von kameras aufgezeichnet oder wenn dir ein polizist den ganzen tag hinterherläuft. sollte dich ja nicht weiter stören, du hast ja nichts zu verbergen.
les dir vielleicht mal das oder das durch. 

und bei allemn respekt: du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft noch das märchen, dass prism und co. irgendwelche anschläge verhindert hätten, oder? 
in boston gabs komischerweise grad vor kurzem wieder einen terroranschlag, in ganz deutschland konnte eine nazi-bande bekanntlich fast 10 jahre lang völlig unbehelligt unzählige morde begehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2013)

Wenn du quasi alle Daten über jeden Menschen abrufen kannst, das gibt dir unendliche Macht. Du kannst sie auch theoretisch einfach fälschen, wenn du jemandem schaden willst oder ihn weghaben willst. Du kannst Menschen damit kleinhalten, denn wer weiß, dass er stetig überwacht wird, der traut sich irgendwann gar nichts mehr zu sagen oder zu schreiben, was abseits des Mainstreams ist, einfach aus Angst dafür bestraft zu werden. Und es ist ja nicht so, dass sie erst auf die Daten zugreifen, wenn jemand verdächtig wird, sondern es WIRD ALLES einfach gesammelt. Sie können deine E-Mails lesen, alles was du im Internet schreibst, sie wissen deine Passwörter und übers Handy/Smartphone wissen sie sogar, wo du dich gerade aufhälst. Toll, ne?
Und es ist ja jetzt schon so, dass die Meinungsfreiheit immer mehr untergraben wird: Sagst du was gegen die EU.. -> böser Nazi. Sagst du was gegen Gender-Mainstream -> Ketzer!.....sagst du was gegen übertriebenen Multi-Kultiwahn und Islamisierung -> böser Ketzer und Rechter. Es werden gar keine anderen Meinungen mehr zugelassen, nicht mehr darüber diskutiert. Was die Regierung sagt, das gilt, jeder der eine andere Meinung hat, der ist nur der böse Nazi.
Und dann kommt noch die EU dazu. Was in Brüssel läuft, da kriegen wir nur noch nebenbei was mit, wir können selbst darüber gar nichts abstimmen. Im Hintergrund plant man schon für die nächsten Jahrzehnte die Vereinigten Staaten von Europa, in denen sich mal Deutschland auflösen soll, dann haben wir gar nichts mehr zu sagen.
Oder kurz gesagt: Der Mensch soll zu einem wurzellosen, reinen Arbeits- und Konsumtier erzogen werden, welcher überwacht und kontrolliert werden muss, damit er nicht gegen das System rebelliert. Demnächst dank Kitas und Ganztagsschulen bekommen das die Kinder schon von kleinauf in die Birne gepresst.


----------



## Slay78 (21. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und bei allemn respekt: du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft noch das märchen, dass prism und co. irgendwelche anschläge verhindert hätten, oder?
> in boston gabs komischerweise grad vor kurzem wieder einen terroranschlag, in ganz deutschland konnte eine nazi-bande bekanntlich fast 10 jahre lang völlig unbehelligt unzählige morde begehen.


 
Die Boston Attentäter waren Brüder, die zu keiner Terrorzelle gehörten, sonder alleine agierten und das die amerikanischen Behörden in diesem Fall gepennt haben, ist ja auch bekannt.
Kein Geheimdienst der Welt wird jemals alle kranken Hirne da draußen stoppen können, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit mit ihnen mehr Anschläge und Attentate zu verhinder, ist in meinen Augen nun mal größer.
Wie viele Anschläge sind alleine bei uns in der Vergangenheit verhindert worden? Die haben sich wohl kaum freiwillig gestellt.
Frage doch bitte mal die Hinterbliebenen und Überlebenden der z.B. Boston Anschläge was ihnen lieber ist, eine gewisse Überwachung (die hier total übertrieben dargestellt wird) oder die Möglichkeit nochmal von so einer Tragödie heimgesucht zu werden.
Ich glaube, ich kenne die Antwort.


----------



## Slay78 (21. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> sondern es WIRD ALLES einfach gesammelt. Sie können deine E-Mails lesen, alles was du im Internet schreibst, sie wissen deine Passwörter und übers Handy/Smartphone wissen sie sogar, wo du dich gerade aufhälst. Toll, ne?
> Und es ist ja jetzt schon so, dass die Meinungsfreiheit immer mehr untergraben wird: Sagst du was gegen die EU.. -> böser Nazi. Sagst du was gegen Gender-Mainstream -> Ketzer!.....sagst du was gegen übertriebenen Multi-Kultiwahn und Islamisierung -> böser Ketzer und Rechter. Es werden gar keine anderen Meinungen mehr zugelassen, nicht mehr darüber diskutiert. Was die Regierung sagt, das gilt, jeder der eine andere Meinung hat, der ist nur der böse Nazi.
> Und dann kommt noch die EU dazu. Was in Brüssel läuft, da kriegen wir nur noch nebenbei was mit, wir können selbst darüber gar nichts abstimmen. Im Hintergrund plant man schon für die nächsten Jahrzehnte die Vereinigten Staaten von Europa, in denen sich mal Deutschland auflösen soll, dann haben wir gar nichts mehr zu sagen.
> Oder kurz gesagt: Der Mensch soll zu einem wurzellosen, reinen Arbeits- und Konsumtier erzogen werden, welcher überwacht und kontrolliert werden muss, damit er nicht gegen das System rebelliert. Demnächst dank Kitas und Ganztagsschulen bekommen das die Kinder schon von kleinauf in die Birne gepresst.


 
Dein Handy orten lassen, können nicht nur Geheimdienste. 
Mit EU und Brüssel hast du vollkommen recht, aber das ist schon lange so und hat nichts mit der NSA oder dem BND zu tun, da jetzt noch etwas zu ändern, halte ich für fast unmöglich.
Wie gesagt, ich verstehe diese Hysterie im Moment nicht, alle nutzen Google, fast alle sind bei Facebook angemeldet und diese Unternehmen und unzählige andere speichern und verkaufen deine Daten aus reiner Profitgier, das wir akzeptiert und hingenommen.
Aber wenn ans Licht kommt, das Geheimdienste Daten sammeln und in Verdachtsfällen darauf zurück greifen um schlimmeres zu verhindern, dann geht die Welt unter, da wird Deutschland zur Diktatur erklärt... .


----------



## Metko1 (21. Juli 2013)

"Wissen ist Macht", und ich bin auch nicht ganz überzeugt davon das dieses "Wissen" gut geschützt ist und auf dauer eine große gefahr darstellen kann. Was ist wenn die Falschen leute daran geraten zB. Hacker? es ist einfach ein zu großes Risiko solch große mengen an daten auf einen haufen zu legen der bei fehlern sogar durchsickern.
Ist schon schlimm genug das wie bei Ubisoft unsere passwörter geknackt werden können und uns darum bitten passwörter zu ändern und bei Facebook erst....


----------



## Peter23 (21. Juli 2013)

Slay78 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach werden wir nicht erst seit Gestern oder zehn Jahren überwacht, sondern werden es schon sehr lange, nur kommt es jetzt erst ans Licht und wird der breiten Masse erst klar.
> Jetzt mal im Ernst, wen überraschen die Enthüllungen der letzten Wochen über NSA, BND und deren engen Zusammenarbeit?
> Im Zeitalter des World Wide Web ist es doch blauäugig zu denken, man wäre nicht gläsern.
> Ich verstehe, die Aufregung nicht wirklich, welcher unbescholtene Bürger hat durch diese Geheimdienste etwas zu befürchten? Richtig keiner, diesen Diensten geht es um Terroristen und um schwerst Kriminelle, sollten durch diese Spionageaktionen Terroranschläge im Vorfeld vereitelt werden und unschuldige Menschen geschützt werden, ist mir doch sch... egal, ob diese Geheimdienste meine Telefonate und Emails überwachen, oder nicht, ich habe nichts zu verbergen, ich bin nicht kriminell.
> ...



Sorry, Slay aber das ist absoluter Blödsinn.

Alleine das Argument "Hast du nichts zu verbergen, hast du nichts zu befürchten" ist so arrgghhhh *Facepalm*


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2013)

Slay78 schrieb:


> Wie viele Anschläge sind alleine bei uns in der Vergangenheit verhindert worden?



aufgrund der globalen schnüffelei? ich vermute kein einziger. 



> Frage doch bitte mal die Hinterbliebenen und Überlebenden der z.B. Boston Anschläge was ihnen lieber ist, eine gewisse Überwachung (die hier total übertrieben dargestellt wird) oder die Möglichkeit nochmal von so einer Tragödie heimgesucht zu werden.
> Ich glaube, ich kenne die Antwort.


jo, dann stecken wir doch grad einfach die gesamte bevölkerung prophylaktisch in den knast. 
dann gibts gar keine kriminalität mehr...

ich rate dir wirklich dringend dich nochmals mit dem thema eingehender zu beschäftigen.
im netz findest du ja mehr als genug zum thema. 
eigentlich kann niemand ernsthaft (außer herr wagner von der bild...) so argumentieren wie du es tust, wenn er auch nur halbwegs bescheid weiß über diese vorgänge. 
das hier ist auch keine bloße meinungsverschiedenheit mehr: deine argumentation ist nicht akzepabel. 
tut mir leid, dass ich mir das anmaßen muss.
aber in dem fall ist es einfach so.



> Wie gesagt, ich verstehe diese Hysterie im Moment nicht


ich sehe -leider, leider- überhaupt keine hysterie.
ehrlich gesagt wird mir persönlich das thema immer noch viel zu sehr auf die leichte schulter genommen.
und schuld daran ist unter anderem dieser unfug von wegen "wir haben doch nichts zu verbergen...". 



> , alle nutzen  Google, fast alle sind bei Facebook angemeldet und diese Unternehmen und  unzählige andere speichern (...)
> Aber wenn ans Licht kommt, das Geheimdienste Daten sammeln


da erkennst du wirklich keinen unterschied?


----------



## Khaos (21. Juli 2013)

@ Slay78 : Nimm´s mir bitte nicht für übel, aber Argumentationen wie deine regen mich übelst auf. Ich kann dieses "Ja, ich weiß ja nicht was euer Problem ist!?"-Gefasel einfach nicht mehr ertragen. 

1.) Warum will der Staat unbedingt wissen, dass ich nichts zu verbergen habe?
2.) Geht und ging es nie um Terrorbekämpfung. Die großangelegte Überwachung seitens der Amerikaner alleine in Deutschland läuft seit über 60 Jahren, siehe den entsprechenden Spiegel-Artikel von 1989 (!). 
aus zweitens folgt 
3.) Es geht nicht um Terror. Es geht um Überwachung. 
3.1.) Überwachung möglichst aller Einzelpersonen. Zu wissen, wer wie tickt, wer was mag etc. ist unheimlich mächtiges Wissen. Auf die Person zugeschnittene Konsumentensteuerung/Werbung, politische Willensbildung und Beeinflussung, um nur ein paar zu nennen.
3.2.) Überwachung ausländischer Unternehmen. Auch genannt: Wirtschaftsspionage. Die amerikanischen Unternehmen werden mit geheimen Informationen anderer Unternehmen gefüttert, um im Wettbewerb bestehen zu können oder gar Vorteile zu erlangen. 
3.3.) Überwachung von Regierungen. Und hier kann man mir nicht widersprechen: Wer kann das bitte tolerieren? Man kann mir nicht im Ernst erzählen, dass man es für nicht schlimm hält, FREUNDLICH GESINNTE REGIERUNGEN ausspähen zu lassen?
4.) Im Zweifelsfall Terror: Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde. Falls jemand gegen den Strich läuft, wird er fertig gemacht. Daten gefälscht, Leute dazu animiert, diejenige Person zu missachten etc. Siehe z.B. Fall Snowden, der gerade zum Staatsfeind #1 gemacht wird und ein Gros der Leute das auch noch glaubt, weil sie nicht hinterfragen, sondern nur einseitige Informationen konsumieren. Das kann man dann mit jeder beliebigen Person machen, weil man alles über sie weiß und entsprechende (falsche) Informationen an den richtigen Stellen streut. 

Die generelle, verdachtslose und flächendeckende Überwachung ist nicht wie manche meinen harmlos, weil eh keiner was zu verstecken hat, sondern im Gegenteil: kreuzgefährlich. Nur wird verhindert, dass man das einsieht - weil es ja "was tolles ist zu zeigen, dass man nichts zu verbergen hat." Ist es nicht. Es ist die Aufgabe der Volksmacht. Das Volk gibt gewissenslos seine Macht an einige wenige ab - weil es resigniert. "Man kann ja eh nichts ändern". Glückwunsch, das Ziel wurde erreicht - der Souverän gibt auf; freie Bahn für die Eliten. 

Die angeblichen Terroranschläge, die mit PRISM etc. verhindert wurden: Es gab sie nicht. Find dich damit ab. Hat sogar unsere Regierung zugegeben bzw. relativiert. 

Wenn man mir nicht glaubt. Google ist dein Freund. Und der Spiegel auch. Eines der letzten Medien, dass zu diesem Thema noch recht freigiebig informiert. Man muss es nur wollen und lesen.


Edith regt sich weiter auf: 
Slay, wenn du sagst, du verstehst die Hysterie nicht. Erstens gibt es keine Hysterie. Die dämlichen Vollpfosten sind doch alle total ruhig, weil niemand kapiert, worum´s hier eigentlich geht. 
Aber ganz im Ernst: Was ist unser Grundgesetz im Allgemeinen noch wert, wenn es seit über 60 Jahren mit Wissen unserer politischen Eliten untergraben wurde? Da gibt es einen Artikel, der uns eigentlich garantiert, dass es ein Fernmelde- und Briefgeheimnis gibt. Gibt es aber nicht. Was ist der Rest dieses Blattes wert, wenn schon auf eins der verdammten Grundrechte geschissen wird?


----------



## Peter23 (21. Juli 2013)

Hier ein schöner Artikel.

Wem der Bericht zu lang ist, kann direkt zu den fünf Punkten scrollen:

Fünf schlechte Argumente für mehr Überwachung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Juli 2013)

Und genau das ist unser aktuelles Problem was die Wahlen angeht.

Eigentlich heißts ja dass man seine Wahl abgeben muss... aber wofür?
Damit hintenrum trotzdem alles gegen seinen Willen gemacht wird?
Dass man trotzdem jahrelang belogen wird?
Dass man warscheinlich permanent ausspioniert wird?

Internet ist ja bekanntlich im Jahre 2013 komplettes Neuland für uns... ne? 

Ganz ehrlich mir ist die Lust vergangen zu irgendwelchen Wahlen mehr zu gehen
weil die Anzugträger sowieso alles machen was sie wollen.
Diese Pseudo-Demokratie ist nur noch eine Farce um uns irgendwelche "Mächte" simulieren zu wollen.
*Wir* sind der Regierung egal

Wir sind nicht mehr allzu lange von einer Dystopie entfernt und die Überwachunsmaßnahmen werden
immer dreister und persönlicher. Da geb ich Brief und Siegel drauf.

Eins sollten viele mitlerweile gelernt haben - Es geht *immer* nur ums Geld.
Sicherheit? Demokratie? Zufriedenes Volk? Gleiches Recht für alle? *Ein Witz*.

Heutzutage kann man alles mögliche machen... aber Privatsphäre hat man keine mehr und schon *gar nicht* im Internet.
Deutschland hat genau so schmutzige Hände wie USA & Co.

Ich sag schon seit längerem dass der dritte Weltkrieg digital ausgetragen wird 
Am besten noch mehr ans Netz hängen damit irgendwann die Katastrophe noch schlimmer wird


----------



## Schlechtmacher (22. Juli 2013)

Unsere Regierung ist wie eine Jeans: An allen wichtigen Stellen sitzen Nieten!


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. Juli 2013)

Um Gottes Willen... es gibt immernoch Leute, die mit dem Argument "Ich hab ja nichts zu verbergen" kommen. Das ist so... schrecklich, schrecklich naiv.

Ich versteh ehrlich auch nicht, warum alle so ruhig bleiben. Das ist einer der, wenn nicht DER größte politische Skandal in den letzten 50-60 Jahren (auf Deutschland bezogen) und das einzige was kommt, ist: "Wir verlangen Aufklärung" "Wir wussten davon nichts". Und bei der Wahl rennen sie wieder alle wie die Deppen und machen ihr Kreuzchen bei der Partei mit den besten Geldgeschenken. Mir ist zur Zeit schon der Gedanke zuwider eine dieser "Nieten" wählen zu sollen.


----------



## Sheggo (22. Juli 2013)

jetz wird aber auch ein bisschen übertrieben, oder!?

dass der BND die Kommunikation innerhalb Deutschlands nach Schlüsselwörtern durchsucht, ist doch vollkommen legitim! (solange nicht im großen Stil alles gespeichert wird)

was für mich zu weit geht ist, wenn ausländische Geheimdienste im sehr großen Stil Daten abschöpfen und diese womöglich auch noch weiterverwenden. insbesondere wenn es um industrielle Informationen geht (in manchen Bereichen sind wir ja immer noch führend) oder gar um politische Belange!

ich bin für die größten deutschen Automobilhersteller tätig und habe auch Zugang zu Netzwerken und internen Email-Verkehr und es ist wirklich erschreckend, dass nach den Bekanntmachungen eigentlich noch überhaupt nichts passiert ist... (in Sachen Verschlüsselung des Email-Verkehrs oder ähnliches).
ich glaube die Blauäugigkeit und Naivität der Deutschen ist weltweit einmalig. in anderen Ländern würden die Leute zu Millionen auf die Straße gehen...


----------



## Odin333 (22. Juli 2013)

Sheggo schrieb:


> dass der BND die Kommunikation innerhalb Deutschlands nach Schlüsselwörtern durchsucht, ist doch vollkommen legitim! (solange nicht im großen Stil alles gespeichert wird)



NSA überwacht deutsche Spaziergänger am Dagger Complex in Griesheim

Dass der BND überhaupt existiet und finanziert werden muss, halte ich persönlich für absolut schwachsinnig.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juli 2013)

Sheggo schrieb:


> dass der BND die Kommunikation innerhalb Deutschlands nach Schlüsselwörtern durchsucht, ist doch vollkommen legitim! (solange nicht im großen Stil alles gespeichert wird)


 
jegliche maßnahme, die ohne jeden konkreten verdacht durchgeführt wird, ist definitiv nicht legitim.



> ich glaube die Blauäugigkeit und Naivität der Deutschen ist weltweit  einmalig. in anderen Ländern würden die Leute zu Millionen auf die  Straße gehen...



hast du schon von großen demos in anderen eu-ländern gehört? 
ich nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> [...]
> Dass der BND überhaupt existiet und finanziert werden muss, halte ich persönlich für absolut schwachsinnig.


 Weil? 

Bist du der Meinung, das Deutschland überhaupt keinen Nachrichtendienst benötigt und uns die europäischen Verbündeten ihre Informationen geben sollten?


----------



## Odin333 (22. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Weil?
> 
> Bist du der Meinung, das Deutschland überhaupt keinen Nachrichtendienst benötigt und uns die europäischen Verbündeten ihre Informationen geben sollten?



Von welchen Informationen sprechen wird hier, die die "europäischen Verbündeten" liefern sollten?


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2013)

Beantworte doch eine Frage nicht mit einer Gegenfrage.

Ich wollte von dir explizit wissen, warum du der Meinung bist, dass wir den BND nicht benötigen. Das war die erste Frage. Die zweite Frage lautete, wenn du der Meinung bist, von woher wir Deutschen unsere ND Informationen herbekommen sollten.

Zwei einfache Fragen ...


----------



## Odin333 (22. Juli 2013)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Deutschland den BND nicht benötigt, weil ND-Informationen nicht nötig sein sollten. Warum? Weil aus unerfindlichen Gründen Verbündete/Freunde ausspioniert werden und die gesamte Bevölkerung unter Generalverdacht gestellt wird, damit angeblich ganze 7 Anschläge in 12 Jahren verhindert werden. Dass die Leute hinter diesen sieben Anschlägen aber sowieso zu dumm gewesen wären, eine funktionierende Bombe zusammen zu schrauben, kann man davon ableiten, dass es selbst diejenigen waren, die sich dem BND entziehen konnten und es somit in die Nachrichten geschafft haben.

Also: Welche Informationen benötigt Deutschland, die ohne den BND andere Länder beschaffen müssten?


----------



## Slay78 (22. Juli 2013)

Habt ihr wirklich geglaubt, das Internet bringt uns nur geile Multiplayergames, Foren, "gratis" Filme und MP3`s? Mich überraschen diese Meldungen der letzten Wochen überhaupt nicht! Aber ich bin naiv. 
Ihr meint wirklich, die Amerikaner scheren sich um unser Grundgesetz?
Wir sind seit fast 70 Jahren die Marionetten der Amerikaner und werden es immer bleiben, ob sich jetzt hier einige aufregen, oder nicht und wir werden mindestens genauso lange Überwacht und Ausspioniert (ich wette, nicht nur von NSA und BND) und auch das wird sich nicht ändern.
Wenn der Obama Daten will, bekommt er die auch umgehend von der Angie (und nicht nur von ihr, sondern von jedem Hampelmann in Berlin), egal welche, egal über wen und mit einem Schleifchen drum.
Wer behauptet wir brauchen keinen BND oder es wurden keine Attentate durch den BND und amerikanische Geheimdienste verhindert, *dem* ist nicht mehr zu helfen, aber ich bin naiv.
Amerika hält sich für DIE Weltmacht und die machen was sie wollen, wann sie wollen,mit wem sie es wollen.
Ich bin für Überwachung Krimineller und Terroristen bei Verdachtsfällen, ich habe auch etwas gegen Wirtschaftsspionage und ich will auch keinen totalen Überwachungsstaat, aber wir werden daran nichts ändern.
Es ist wie mit allen Katastrophen und Skandalen, jetzt wird alles von den Medien hochgebauscht und jeder hält sich für einen Experten und schreit nach Revolution und in zwei Monaten haben mit einem Schlag alle wieder ganz andere Probleme. Aber ich bin naiv. 
Ich wende mich jetzt wieder Themen zu, von denen ich offensichtlich mehr verstehe und wünsche den Experten noch viel Spaß.

Zum Schluss habe ich noch einen geilen Witz für euch:  Wir leben in einer Demokratie.    
Ich finde den super!


----------



## Slay78 (22. Juli 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Deutschland den BND nicht benötigt, weil ND-Informationen nicht nötig sein sollten. Warum? Weil aus unerfindlichen Gründen Verbündete/Freunde ausspioniert werden und die gesamte Bevölkerung unter Generalverdacht gestellt wird, damit angeblich ganze 7 Anschläge in 12 Jahren verhindert werden. Dass die Leute hinter diesen sieben Anschlägen aber sowieso zu dumm gewesen wären, eine funktionierende Bombe zusammen zu schrauben, kann man davon ableiten, dass es selbst diejenigen waren, die sich dem BND entziehen konnten und es somit in die Nachrichten geschafft haben.
> 
> Also: Welche Informationen benötigt Deutschland, die ohne den BND andere Länder beschaffen müssten?


 
Sorry, einmal muss ich noch.
Nach dem Terroranschlag auf das World Trade Center 2001 war ich ( naiver Junge) auf einem Vortrag der Bundeswehr zur inneren Sicherheit Deutschlands.
Wir hatten zu diesem Zeitpunkt 33.000 (nein, ich habe mir diese Zahl nicht ausgedacht und sie stimmt) radikale und gewaltbereite Islamisten in Deutschland, von denen "sie" wussten, die Dunkelziffer wurde auf das doppelte bis dreifache geschätzt.
Wer glaubst du kümmert sich um diese Leute, damit sie keine Dummheiten anstellen?
Es war und ist unseren Behörden nicht möglich, auch nur einen Teil dieser Leute des Landes zu verweisen, da hierfür unser tolles Grundgesetz geändert werden müsste und das macht "dafür" keiner in Berlin.
Hat sich da einer aufgeregt?
Wir sind doch sicher, uns tut doch keiner was, die wollen doch nur spielen! Ey, bist du Nazi?! 
Aber du hast vollkommen recht, wofür brauchen wir in Deutschland einen Geheimdienst.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juli 2013)

@slay78
schön, dass du wirklich auf kein einziges unserer argumente eingegangen bist bzw uns sogar die worte im mund herum gedreht hast.

nur mal ein besipiel:


> Ich bin für Überwachung Krimineller und Terroristen bei Verdachtsfällen


ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass irgendwer was anderes behauptet hätte. 



> Ich wende mich jetzt wieder Themen zu, von denen ich offensichtlich mehr verstehe und wünsche den Experten noch viel Spaß.


jo, spiel die beleidigte leberwurst.
das ist genau der richtige umgang mit dem thema. 



> Wir hatten zu diesem Zeitpunkt 33.000 (nein, ich habe mir diese Zahl  nicht ausgedacht und sie stimmt) radikale und gewaltbereite Islamisten  in Deutschland, von denen "sie" wussten, die Dunkelziffer wurde auf das  doppelte bis dreifache geschätzt.


glaub ich nicht.
aktuell wir diese zahl auf gerade einmal 1.000 geschätzt, wovon wiederum nur 130 für gefährlich gehalten werden. 
(bei gewaltbereiten neonazis reden wir übrigens von einem vielfachen dieser zahl)



> Es war und ist unseren Behörden nicht möglich, auch nur einen Teil  dieser Leute des Landes zu verweisen, da hierfür unser tolles  Grundgesetz geändert werden müsste und das macht "dafür" keiner in  Berlin.


was für ein quatsch.
wer deutscher ist, kann natürlich nicht abgeschoben werden. jeder andere normalerweise schon



> Wer glaubst du kümmert sich um diese Leute, damit sie keine Dummheiten anstellen?


die strafverfolgungsbehörden in der regel sowie der staatschutz, unter umständen also auch der bnd.


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Juli 2013)

Slay78 schrieb:


> Sorry, einmal muss ich noch.
> Nach dem Terroranschlag auf das World Trade Center 2001 war ich ( naiver Junge) auf einem Vortrag der Bundeswehr zur inneren Sicherheit Deutschlands.
> Wir hatten zu diesem Zeitpunkt 33.000 (nein, ich habe mir diese Zahl nicht ausgedacht und sie stimmt) radikale und gewaltbereite Islamisten in Deutschland, von denen "sie" wussten, die Dunkelziffer wurde auf das doppelte bis dreifache geschätzt.
> Wer glaubst du kümmert sich um diese Leute, damit sie keine Dummheiten anstellen?
> ...


 
Wenn ich mich kurz einmischen darf..

Terroranschlag und World Trade Center...
Was verstehst du unter Terroranschlag?

Wer nach all den Jahren immer noch denkt dass typische 08/15 Terroristen hinter den
Anschlägen stecken ist eh leicht zu manipulieren.. nichts für ungut 

Man darf nicht alles glauben was man in den Nachrichten sieht, denn unsere liebe Nachrichten sind
genau so gefaked und verschleiern gern die schmerzvolle Wahrheit.

Die meisten "Terroranschläge" sind alles Inside Jobs um genau solche Dienste ins Leben rufen zu können.


----------



## Khaos (22. Juli 2013)

Also wer heute immer noch nicht weiß, dass bis mindestens (!) in die späten 90er die Taliban von der CIA finanziert wurden, der ist wirklich entweder verblendet und will die Wahrheit nicht wissen bzw. verdrängt sie oder lebt hinterm Mond. Und das ist keine Verschwörungstheorie, sondern brutale Wirklichkeit. 

Slay: Unser blödes Grundgesetz müsste geändert werden? Och, wie Schade. Ich wiederhole mich: Dieses Buch ist nichts mehr wert, seit bekannt geworden ist, dass die Grundrechte (Artikel 1 bis 20) in diesem Buch keine Wirkung haben - weil sie systematisch umgangen bzw. ausgehebelt bzw. mindestens missachtet werden. 

Niemand hier will, dass Verbrecher nicht verfolgt werden. Das zu unterstellen ist absoluter Blödsinn. Aber niemand, der kein Verbrecher ist, will wie einer behandelt werden. Wenn du das willst, bitteschön. Ich nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]
> Wer nach all den Jahren immer noch denkt dass typische 08/15 Terroristen hinter den
> Anschlägen stecken ist eh leicht zu manipulieren.. nichts für ungut
> [...]


Wer nach all den Jahren immer noch behauptet, dahinter stecken die Amerikaner selbst oder andere "Mächte", der ist eh leicht zu beeinflussen ... nichts für ungut.



Nur weil man irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum stellt, werden diese dadurch nicht wahrer oder richtiger.


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wer nach all den Jahren immer noch behauptet, dahinter stecken die Amerikaner selbst oder andere "Mächte", der ist eh leicht zu beeinflussen ... nichts für ungut.
> 
> 
> 
> Nur weil man irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum stellt, werden diese dadurch nicht wahrer oder richtiger.


 
Ich weiß nicht welche Behauptungen du meinst weil ich mich gern auf die harten Fakten konzentriere statt
manipulierte Nachrichtensender anzuschauen.

Deus Ex greifft dieses Thema (vor allem in Human Revolution) sehr gut auf.
Nachrichten werden manipuliert und angepasst damit die Menschen das glauben was sie glauben *sollen*.

Aber ich weiß schon Rabowke. Eigene Gedanken zu haben ist natürlich für viele unverständlich
und man muss immer alles beweisen können 
Grundsätzlich gilt. Wer mehr über solche Lügengeschichten erfahren möchte, der erkundigt sich auch
irgendwann von allein.

Gesundes Maß an Skepsis sollte jeder Mensch haben. Ganz egal wie richtig bzw. falsch die Informationen sind.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juli 2013)

Khaos schrieb:


> Also wer heute immer noch nicht weiß, dass bis mindestens (!) in die späten 90er die Taliban von der CIA finanziert wurden, der ist wirklich entweder verblendet und will die Wahrheit nicht wissen bzw. verdrängt sie oder lebt hinterm Mond.


 
das ist und war allerdings auch nie ein geheimnis, genauso wie die unterstützung des späteren feindes saddam durch die cia.
der feind meines feindes ist mein freund, so simpel ist das.


----------



## Khaos (22. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der feind meines feindes ist mein freund, so simpel ist das.


 
Dass es so simpel nicht ist, zeigt die Geschichte und das aktuelle Tagesgeschehen.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juli 2013)

Khaos schrieb:


> Dass es so simpel nicht ist, zeigt die Geschichte und das aktuelle Tagesgeschehen.


 
ich bezog das auch saddam und die taliban.
und in den beiden fällen WAR es so simpel.


----------



## Khaos (22. Juli 2013)

Naja, ich bezog das eher auf die Dreckecksbeziehung Sowjetunion - Taliban/Mujahedin - USA.
Da könnte man zwar auch meinen, dass die USA nach "der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund"-Prinzip agiert haben, allerdings ist ihnen das auf die Füße gefallen, weil die Taliban eben nicht die Freunde der USA waren - und sind. Jedenfalls nicht in dem Maße, wie man es sich wohl erhofft hat.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juli 2013)

Khaos schrieb:


> Naja, ich bezog das eher auf die Dreckecksbeziehung Sowjetunion - Taliban/Mujahedin - USA.
> Da könnte man zwar auch meinen, dass die USA nach "der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund"-Prinzip agiert haben, allerdings ist ihnen das auf die Füße gefallen, weil die Taliban eben nicht die Freunde der USA waren - und sind. Jedenfalls nicht in dem Maße, wie man es sich wohl erhofft hat.


 
exakt so meinte ich das auch.
dass die sache beide male mächtig in die hose ging, dürfte ja ebenfalls jedem bekannt sein.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]


 Du hast die Kernaussage scheinbar nicht verstanden. 

Es geht darum, dass du dich hier hinstellst und behauptest, hinter den Anschlägen vom 9/11 stecken "ganz andere Mächte" und "überhaupt stimmt das ja alles nicht!!!1eins".

In so einer Diskussion mit einem *fiktivem Computerspiel* zu argumentieren ist, gelinde gesagt, ziemlicher Unsinn. Auch in einem Atemzug von "manipulierte Nachrichtensender" zu quaken ist genauso grenzdebil.

"Ihr" Verschwörungstheoretiker scheint die Weisheit immer mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben, ihr seid erleuchtet und der Rest gehört eh der dummen und gleichgeschalteten Masse an. 

Es gibt für *jede* Theorie min. fünf Beweise und fünf Gegenbeweise, d.h. mit welchem Recht kannst du behaupten, dass deine Theorie zu den Anschlägen passt? Auf welcher Grundlage? Weil sie dir besser passt? Weil sie deiner Sicht der Wahrheit am ehesten entspricht? 

Lass mich raten: "Weil die Quellen und Medien, die du konsumierst und die eben nicht manipuliert sind, nur solche Rückschlüsse zu lassen! Der Rest ist alles eine große Lüge!!11". *zwinker*

Übrigens find ich es in solchen Diskussionen immer interessant, wie das Blatt der Medien gedreht wird, wie es einem passt. Wenn angesehene Tageszeitungen über PRISM u.ä. Dinge berichten, sagt niemand was. Behauptet so eine Zeitung aber, dass die Anschläge vom 11. September von Terroristen verübt wurden, kommen Leute wie du hervor die dann wieder laut rumposaunen, dass die Nachrichtensender eh alle manipuliert sind etc.

Merkste was?

Scheinbar nicht und im Grunde ist es auch müßig mit Leuten wie dir darüber zu diskutieren. Übrigens wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, was du welchen Leuten unterstellst, ich bezweifel einfach das wir uns kennen.


----------



## shippy74 (23. Juli 2013)

Mich regt das ganze auch auf, vor allem wird das ganze immer so hingestellt wie wenn Amerika das Maß aller Dinge wäre, wenn die etwas machen wird das schon richtig sein. Und unser Staat macht noch schön mit und sagt zu allem JA und Amen.
Gerade Frau Merkel,sollte man denken, müsste bei solchen Überwachungen Alarm schlagen oder alles dagegen tun.
Meiner Meinung nach wird hier das Thema "Terror" nur vorgeschoben um dem ganzen einen Freundlichen Aspekt zu geben. Schlimm was mit/um 911 Passiert ist, keine Frage. Aber wundert sich ernsthaft jemand das ES Passiert ist? Rechnet man die ganzen Zivilen Opfer die Amerika schon platt gemacht hat Weltweit dann könnte man sich als gesunder Mensch echt Fragen wer denn nun der größere Terrorist ist und wer eigentlich Überwacht werden muß. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das ich es gut finde was damals oder in letzter Zeit passiert ist, aber es kann doch keinen Wundern wenn ich mich Aufführe als wäre ich der Mittelpunkt der Welt und jedem meinen Willen aufzwinge, wenn da einige dann plötzlich die Nase voll haben.

Statt sich dann mal zu besinnen und sich etwas zu bremsen, geht Amerika direkt zum Großangriff über, plötzlich wird jeder der ins Land einreisen will auf den Kopf gestellt,das sollte man schon mehr als komisch finden. Zu allem überflüss soll ja jetzt auch noch auf Deutschem Boden ein neues NSA Gebäude gebaut werden,wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab. Da frag ich mich was unsere Politiker in der Birne haben. Ja Amerika hat uns geholfen,nach dem Krieg,ja sie sind angeblich unsere Freunde, heißt das nun das sie hier machen können was sie wollen?? Hätte ich was zu sagen gehabt wäre die Tür aufgegangen und alle Amerikanischen Einrichtungen wären in 4 Wochen zu gewesen.
Freunde Spionieren sich nicht gegenseitig aus, auch braucht man ihnen in der Regel nicht zu Misstrauen. Für mich war und ist diese Aktion ganz klar ein Schlag ins Gesicht aller Deutschen, da wir alle wohl Terroristen sind und dem ach so guten und netten Amerika an die Wäsche wollen. 

Statt das ein Politiker hier mal größe zeigt und sagt so geht es nicht,fahren alle die gleiche Schiene und kuschen vor den USA, da frag ich mich echt warum man noch Politiker in Deutschland braucht, mein Geld kann ich auch ohne Merkel und Co zum Fenster raus werfen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> [...]


 Was ist denn dann deine Begründung, dass Islamisten in Deutschland auch probiert haben, nicht nur einmal, eine Bombe zu zünden? 

Man kann ja von Amerika halten was man will, ihr Auftreten als Weltpolizei kommt sicherlich nicht überall supi toll an, aber was haben wir Deutschen gemacht? 

Man könnte jetzt ewig und drei Tage so weiter diskutieren ... nur führen wir das wohl zu keiner Lösung. 

Schade eigentlich, ich überleg mir gerade die Überschrift im Spiegel "Ideen aus dem PCG Forum sorgen für Weltfrieden!".


----------



## shippy74 (23. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann deine Begründung, dass Islamisten in Deutschland auch probiert haben, nicht nur einmal, eine Bombe zu zünden?
> 
> Man kann ja von Amerika halten was man will, ihr Auftreten als Weltpolizei kommt sicherlich nicht überall supi toll an, aber was haben wir Deutschen gemacht?



Und weil ein paar Islamisten versucht haben in Deutschland ne Bombe zu legen muß man nun jeden Deutschen überwachen,weil er ja eventuell bei sowas mitmachen könnte?  Klar es ist sicher schwer einzelne zu finden aber ob das der Richtige Weg ist, Millionen zu überwachen um ne Handvoll zu finden wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Ja und wir Deutschen haben uns sicher im laufe der Geschichte nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert aber es kann keiner sagen das wir nicht daraus gelernt haben und versuchen unsere Fehler wieder gut zu machen. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir ist aber ich lasse mich ungern wegen Hitler und Co als Nazi abstempeln, das ist vorbei und so wie die damals getickt haben , ticke ich mit Sicherheit nicht. Man sollte es nicht vergessen aber nach 60 Jahren muss man deshalb auch nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken,nur weil man Deutscher ist. Oder wie lange soll das dann noch so weiter gehen?

Meine Ideen sorgen sicher NICHT für den Weltfrieden, kann auch sein das es überzogen ist ,aber ich wünsche mir mehr als nur ein Achselzucken bei unseren Politikern wenn sowas ans Licht kommt, wenn es dir egal ist oder du es anders siehst ist das OK, es ist auch dein Gutes Recht. Mir geht das ganze aber langsam auf die nerven,speziell Amerika, da sie sich wirklich in jeden Müll einmischen und machen was sie wollen. Und das schlimme, jeder Nickt nur mit dem Kopf, so nach dem Motto, ist halt Amerika, Die Sind So und ich hab eh nix zu verbergen......


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2013)

Du hast mich falsch verstanden, mein Einwand mit Deutschland war weder die Erklärung, noch die Rechtfertigung einer allumfassenden Überwachung.

Ich wollte lediglich darauf hinaus, dass Deutschland, ein Land was sich *militärisch* stark zurück hält, auch bzw. trotzdem ins Visier von gewaltbereiten Terroristen kommt bzw. ist.

Das ist ja das "grandiose" an der ganzen Geschichte: Deutschland kann und soll eine Führungsposition in der EU einnehmen, tut es aber nicht, eben aus der von dir genannten 'ruhmreichen' Vergangenheit. Der Economist hatte diesbzgl. einen sehr interessanten Artikel in der letzten oder vorletzten Ausgabe.

Aber darum ging es mir nicht ...


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> bla bla


 Ich unterstelle gar nix sondern nenne lediglich Fakten dass Nachrichten über diesen Vorfall zu 99% gelogen haben.

Was an 9/11 genau abgelaufen ist weiß warscheinlich niemand, aber besitzt man ein gesundes Maß an Skepsis
kommt man schnell zum Entschluss dass es aufjedenfall nicht so abgelaufen sein *kann* wie es gezeigt wurde.
Wer dahinter steckt? Wer weiß. Aber ein 08/15 Terroranschlag wie es in Nachrichten verkauft wurde war es 100%ig nicht denn diese 
haben den Tag so gut wie möglich manipuliert.

Zumal da alles dermaßen bearbeitet wurde dass man auf den Videoaufnahmen nix mehr erkennt 

Ich diskutier (vor allem) mit dir bestimmt nicht über dieses Thema... Gründe behalte ich lieber für mich 

Aber es wäre ab und zu gut an deiner Stelle etwas kürzer zu treten wenn es Leute
auf dieser Welt gibt die sich mit solchen Themen gerne und ausgiebig auseinandersetzen unabhängig vom Alter.

Statt Kontra zu geben solltest du dich etwas intensiver informieren bevor du dich in deinem Ton/Beitrag vergreifst
weil du kein Verschwörungstheoretiker bist... und außerdem.. was ist denn schlimm daran solch einer zu sein?

Jeder von uns ist ein Verschwörungstheoretiker wenn man seinen eigenen Verstand einsetzt.. Das ist kein Trend oder irgendeine
moderne Bewegung.
Es ist menschlich viele Dinge in Frage zu stellen und nach Antworten zu suchen.

Aber es gibt auch viele stichfeste Fakten die man nicht leugnen kann... ob Verschwörungstheoretiker
oder nicht.. Nur das ist dann *der Moment* wo jeder für sich selbst entscheiden kann wie weit er gehen möchte..
geht man diesen Weg nicht weiter - darf man auch nicht so unfair sein
und alles ins lächerliche ziehen.

Gerade Rabowkes Weisheit ist hier auf PCG unendlich groß und da erwartet man einen besseren Beitrag
als den möchtegern Bash da oben


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]


Meinst du wirklich, ich hätte es nötig Leute wie dich zu bashen? 



Ich hab zu dem Thema alles gesagt und du hast genauso reagiert, wie ich es vorher gesagt hab. In diesem Sinne ... schönen Abend noch.


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich, ich hätte es nötig Leute wie dich zu bashen?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab zu dem Thema alles gesagt und du hast genauso reagiert, wie ich es vorher gesagt hab. In diesem Sinne ... schönen Abend noch.


 
Leute wie mich? Riech ich da etwa ein wenig Beleidigung? 

Respektvoll bist du aufjedenfall nicht eingegangen sondern hast deine typische 08/15 allwissende Macht wieder mal
zur Schau gestellt.

.. ein Brüller wars aber nicht


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> IAber ein 08/15 Terroranschlag wie es in Nachrichten verkauft wurde war es 100%ig nicht denn diese
> haben den Tag so gut wie möglich manipuliert.


 
dann mal butter bei die fische!


----------



## shippy74 (23. Juli 2013)

Um die Sache mal NÜCHTERN zu betrachten, hab ich mal ein paar Zahlen gesucht.

Laut des Bundesministerium für Innere Sicherheit wurden seid 1993 durch islamistische Terroristen Weltweit 3000 Menschen getötet.
• Tote bei islamistisch-terroristischen Terroranschlägen bis 2012 | Statistik

Laut ag-friedensforschung.de sind beim Krieg gegen den Terror in den letzten 10 Jahren 1.5 MIO Zivilisten getötet worden.

Tote in durch 10 Jahre "Krieg gegen den Terror", 20.05.2012 (Friedensratschlag)


Dann hab ich hier noch was:

Zahl der Verkehrstoten in den USA: 
    2006: 42 642 (innerhalb von 30 Tagen an den Folgen des Unfalls verstorben, 70% Männer, 30% Frauen)
    2007: 41 059
    2008: 37 261
    2009: 33 808
    2010: 32 885
    2011: 32 367

So und nun sollen 3000 Tote Weltweit in 20 Jahren die Überwachung und das Ausspähen unschuldiger Rechtfertigen in dem ach so schweren Kampf gegen den Terror, sorry Leute ich hab da echt kein Verständnis für. Das steht nämlich in keinem Verhältnis zu der Realität. Da werden immer nur die Bösen Terroristen erwähnt und vorgeschoben und die ach so zivilisierten Guten die ja nur den Frieden wollen machen in der Hälfte der zeit das 500 Fache Platt. nur wird das dann komischerweise als Kollateralschaden abgewunken.
Ich hab absolut NULL Verständnis für Terror und Attentate aber eventuell sollte man mal seine Methoden überdenken, wenn 1.5 Mio umkommen um 3000 zu Rächen. Wenn das dann noch Aktzeptiert wird,sollte man sich wirklich mal Gedanken machen wer denn nun wirklich der Terrorist ist.
Und zu allem Elend gibt man solchen Leuten noch das recht,mehr oder weniger, jeden Auszuspionieren.,bzw schaut die halbe Welt weg und Zuckt mit den Achseln. 

Meiner Meinung nach wird da der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht. Auch wundere ich mich nicht warum immer mehr den Hass gegen gewisse Staaten hegen. 
Ich persönlich glaube nicht das Prism oder wie die Programme auch alle heißen mögen nur /oder dem Schutz gegen Terror dienen, das mag als offizieller Grund gelten aber letztendlich gehts da wohl um die macht Erhaltung im eigen Land oder die Vormachtstellung  auf der Welt ob Militärisch oder Wirtschaftlich.
Gibt nix besser wie wenn ich vorher schon weiß was mein Vertragspartner will oder auf was er aus ist und es kann von enormen Vorteil sein wenn ich weiß wie mein Gegner tickt.


----------



## Khaos (23. Juli 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Laut des Bundesministerium für Innere Sicherheit wurden seid 1993 durch islamistische Terroristen Weltweit 3000 Menschen getötet.


 
Ich find gut, in welche Richtung dein Post gehen soll, denn sie ist korrekt: Terrorismus ist ein vorgeschobener Grund, "Sicherheit" und Überwachung zu legitimisieren. Allerdings steht es nicht im Verhältnis zur realen Gefahr. 

Allerdings: Du sagst, seit 1993 sind weltweit 3.000 Menschen durch Terroranschläge gestorben. Da mir die Zahl äußerst niedrig vorkam, hab ich mir mal deine Quelle angeguckt und festgestellt: Die Überschrift lautet "Tote bei *ausgewählten* islamistisch-terroristischen Terroranschlägen seit dem Jahr 1993". Es ist eine (ich würd sagen sehr kleine) Auswahl. Alleine im Irak gibt es quasi täglich einen Anschlag. 

Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt es korrekt, dass es wahrscheinlicher ist, durch alles mögliche - bspw. durch einen Blitz - getötet zu werden, als durch einen Terroranschlag. Ich würd fast behaupten, dass das Sterbe-Risiko auf einer Demonstration in Deutschland höher ist, als bei einem Terroranschlag in Deutschland zu sterben... Bei den Leuten, die teilweise in der Bereitschaftspolizei rumhängen, find ich das gar nicht so abwegig. ^^


----------



## shippy74 (23. Juli 2013)

@Khaos
freut mich das jemand verstanden hat worum es mir ging oder geht,du hast es auch richtig ausgedrückt. Da wird den Leuten Angst gemacht und jedem eingetrichtert er Lebe in ständiger Bedrohung nur damit die Leute schreien"wir brauchen mehr Schutz" im Vergleich zu den Verkehrstoten oder Leuten die durch Ärztepfusch ums leben kommen sind die Toten die bei Terror Anschlägen ums Leben kommen nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. und darum sollten sich die Menschen auch wehren gegen jede Art der Überwachung , da dies nur zu einem Führt auf Dauer: der Einschränkung der persönlichen Freiheit und wenn die mal weg ist wird es schwer sein sie wieder zu bekommen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juli 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @Khaos
> freut mich das jemand verstanden hat worum es mir ging oder geht,du hast es auch richtig ausgedrückt. Da wird den Leuten Angst gemacht und jedem eingetrichtert er Lebe in ständiger Bedrohung nur damit die Leute schreien"wir brauchen mehr Schutz" im Vergleich zu den Verkehrstoten oder Leuten die durch Ärztepfusch ums leben kommen sind die Toten die bei Terror Anschlägen ums Leben kommen nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. und darum sollten sich die Menschen auch wehren gegen jede Art der Überwachung , da dies nur zu einem Führt auf Dauer: der Einschränkung der persönlichen Freiheit und wenn die mal weg ist wird es schwer sein sie wieder zu bekommen.


 
ich denke darüber herrscht hier ein gewisser konsens (hoffe ich zumindest mal). 
nur ein einziges mitglied des forums, das hier ungennant bleibt, hat sich gegenteilig geäußert und munter den unsinn nachgeplappert, den bspw herr wagner von der bild ("überwachung ist toll!!!!") von sich gegeben hat. 



> Ich hab absolut NULL Verständnis für Terror und Attentate aber eventuell  sollte man mal seine Methoden überdenken, wenn 1.5 Mio umkommen um 3000  zu Rächen.



opfer gegenzurechnen hat zwar immer was perverses, aber irgendwo spielt es eben doch eine rolle.
wie viele tote gab es alleine im irakkrieg? mehrere hunderttausend, darunter auch unzählige zivilisten. 
in  der öffentlichen wahrnehmung spielt diese zahl überhaupt keine rolle  mehr, obwohl die usa hier in eigenregie erwiesenermaßen einen  (verbotenen) angriffskrieg vom zaun gebrochen haben, unter gnädiger mithilfe unseres bnd übrigens...


----------



## Khaos (23. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> unter gnädiger mithilfe unseres bnd übrigens...


 
Ich weiß nicht, wie offiziell das mittlerweile ist, aber während meiner Bundeswehr-Zeit hörte ich des Öfteren, dass gerade auch beim Sturm auf Baghdad damals das KSK beteiligt war. 

Und jetzt überlegt mal: Ein (illegaler?) Angriffskrieg der USA. Der Irak-Krieg, bei dem die Deutschen offiziell nie beteiligt waren oder ein Mandat hatten etc. Und dann spielen da deutsche Soldaten mit.


----------



## shippy74 (23. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie viele tote gab es alleine im irakkrieg?



Da ist die rede von 115000 bis 1 Mio aber da sind noch keine Verstümmlungen, Sachschaden usw dazu gerechnet. Wie gesagt das war ja auch alles Legal und wurde geduldet, es diente ja dem Kampf gegen den Terror.

• Zivile Todesopfer im Irakkrieg bis 2013 | Statistik



Bonkic schrieb:


> in der öffentlichen wahrnehmung spielt diese zahl überhaupt keine rolle mehr



Das ist es und WIR Westlichen Staaten sehen uns als Opfer und mischen fröhlich weiter mit. Alles nur für ÖL äh dem Kampf für die Freiheit und ein besseres Leben für unsere Kinder (Wirtschaft????)


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann mal butter bei die fische!


 
Das würde den Rahmen hier sprengen.

Im Zeitalter des Internets findet man genug Informatoinen und Beweismaterial dass
nahezu alle TV Ausstrahlungen mit hilfreichen Programmen nach Lust und Laune beliebig oft
verändert wurden.

- Eine Inszenierung auf höchstem Niveau die nur funktioniert hat weil die größten 5(?) Sender
das gezeigt haben was die Leute glauben sollen.

- Versagen der gesamten Flugabwehr

- Manipulation des Handynetzes um Beweise zu verhindern.

- Durchsuchung jedes Foto Geschäfts und alle nicht-digitale Beweise vernichtet.

- bezahlte Schauspieler

- "Amateuraufnahmen" (siehe Youtube) mit Flugzeugen sind allehand von Leuten die in der 
Nachrichten/Medien/Film/Montage Branche arbeiten.

- Opfer Aussagen welche von "Bomben" berichtet haben wurden schnell weitergeschickt
weil die Story von Flugzeugen schon feststand und im Umlauf waren.

- abgesprochene (schlechte) Zusammenarbeit aller Sender die alle andere
Dinge gezeigt haben, sowie viele technische Fehler und unrealistisch schlechte Aufnahmen
aus dem Jahre 2001 an einem sonnigem, schönen und hellem Tag damit nachträgliche Arbeit
nicht zu offensichtlich erscheint.

Die Liste könnte ich ewig weiterführen aber das würde hier einfach nur den Rahmen sprengen...
außerdem möchte ich hier Leute wie Rabowke nicht noch mehr auf die Palme bringen 

Es ist eine Tragödie was da passiert ist.. keine Frage


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]


Du bringst mich nicht auf die Palme ... du amüsierst mich, vorallem wenn ich deine o.g. Punkte, die du ja hier als Fakten darstellen willst, lese. 

Allein die o.g. Punkte bestätigen mich und meine Argumentation ... vielen Dank dafür! Das hat mir einige Arbeit abgenommen deine Aussage und Ansichten auseinanderzunehmen, du hast das grandios selbst geschafft. 

Ich mein, jetzt geh ich doch ins Detail, die behauptet, dass die Luftabwehr nicht funktioniert hat. Das Kidnapping einer Maschine für solche Zwecke war, in dieser größenordnung, einzigartig. Ein Novum. Was erwartest du? Das das grausame US Militär sofort drei F16 aufsteigen lässt und die Maschinen abschießt? Das Opfer, Leute unter Schock, Dinge behaupten, die nicht stimmen verwundern dich? Bezahlte Schauspieler? Manipulation des Handynetzes, obwohl es Mitschnitte von Überlebenden in den World Trade Centern gibt die auch veröffentlicht wurden? Hatten die jetzt ein geheimes Handynetz, damit die US Propaganda verbreitet werden kann? Fotogeschäfte wurden durchsucht und Beweise vernichtet?

Hast du zu diesen, mMn völlig abstrusen und teilweise sehr bedenklichen, "Argumenten" auch nur ansatzweise stichhaltige Beweise? Bitte, bitte tue uns beiden den Gefallen und laber mich jetzt nicht mit Quellen aus dem Internet voll. 

Allein deine "Argumente" zeugen davon, dass du eine sehr sehr wirre Sicht der Dinge hast ... wenn du das alles wirklich glaubst, was du hier von dir gegeben hast. Das schlimmste, ich geh davon aus, dass du das ernst meinst.

Das macht mir Angst ... wirklich.


----------



## Khaos (23. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was erwartest du? Das das grausame US Militär sofort drei F16 aufsteigen lässt und die Maschinen abschießt?


 
*räusper* Nicht, dass ich mich in euren Zwist einmischen wollen würde. Aber ja, genau so läuft das im Zweifelsfall ab. Und das schon vor 9/11. Es gibt immer mindestens eine Staffel, die auf Abruf bereit steht, um im Notfall sofort aufsteigen zu können. Das passiert, wenn unidentifizierte Luftfahrzeuge illegal einen Luftraum betreten oder Flugzeuge unangemeldet vom Kurs abweichen oder nicht mehr auf Funk reagieren bzw. ihre standardmäßigen Meldungen nicht mehr durchführen. Dazu kommt, dass soweit ich weiß gerade Washington eigene Luftabwehr in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Pentagon / Weißen Haus besitzt. 

Dass aber an jenem Tag nicht mal die Luftbereitschaft in die Lüfte ist, um sich die Flugzeuge nach ihrer Entführung von Nahem anzugucken, find ich persönlich jedenfalls schon a bissle strange.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2013)

Khaos schrieb:


> *räusper* Nicht, dass ich mich in euren Zwist einmischen wollen würde. Aber ja, genau so läuft das im Zweifelsfall ab. Und das schon vor 9/11. Es gibt immer mindestens eine Staffel, die auf Abruf bereit steht, um im Notfall sofort aufsteigen zu können. Das passiert, wenn unidentifizierte Luftfahrzeuge illegal einen Luftraum betreten oder Flugzeuge unangemeldet vom Kurs abweichen oder nicht mehr auf Funk reagieren bzw. ihre standardmäßigen Meldungen nicht mehr durchführen. Dazu kommt, dass soweit ich weiß gerade Washington eigene Luftabwehr in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Pentagon / Weißen Haus besitzt.
> [...]


Moment ... wir reden hier von New York, nicht vom Pentagon bzw. dem Weißen Haus in Washington. Es wäre mir jedenfalls neu, wenn im zivilen Luftraum über einer Millionen Metropole immer und ständig Kampfflugzeuge fliegen würden bzw. es den Fall schonmal gab, dass *über* der Stadt eine Maschine hätte abgeschossen werden müssen, "nur" weil diese entführt wurde.

Die Frage ist, und das weiß ich nicht, weil ich mich mit der Materie nicht so ausgiebig beschäftigte, wann wurde das Flugzeug übernommen, also das erste, was in den Turm geflogen ist? Gab es Meldungen an den Tower? Wusste das Bodenpersonal bereits, dass die Maschinen entführt worden sind? Selbst wenn, hat bis dato niemand damit gerechnet, dass solche Maschinen in Gebäude gesteuert werden.

Es wurden schon vorher Maschinen entführt und bislang ist keine entführte Maschine als "Waffe" missbraucht worden.

Bei der letzten Maschine, also nicht den beiden in NY, waren dann mMn Abfangjäger in der Luft, denn hier war die Situation klar bzw. klarer, mittlerweile wussten alle von dem Anschlag, und auch hier gibt es dokumentierte Gespräche von Leuten, die in der Maschine waren. Des Weiteren war spätestens nach dem zweiten Einschlag eines Flugzeugs, fast zeitgleich ( ~15 Minuten? ), den Leuten klar, dass es sich um einen Terroranschlag handelt und IMO wurde spätestens jetzt ein absolutes Flugverbot des NY Luftverkehrs angeordnet.

---

Nicht das wir uns hier alle falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts gegen gesunde Skepsis. Ich habe nur etwas dagegen, wenn ein User auf der einen Seite anprangert, dass eh alle gleich geschalten wären und man sich durch die Medien belüge lässt, dass man selbst denken muss und man dann zu keinem anderen Schluss kommen kann, als der von ihm geäußerte. 

Im gleichen Atemzug stellt sich besagter User aber hin und probiert irgendwelche obskuren Dinge als Fakt darzustellen.

Sowas ist doch bitte lächerlich? Es ist bislang nicht in der Lage gewesen, seine Behauptungen auch nur ansatzweise mit Quellen, egal wie gut oder schlecht sie sein mögen!, zu belegen. Nichts.


----------



## Slay78 (23. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich denke darüber herrscht hier ein gewisser konsens (hoffe ich zumindest mal).
> nur  ein einziges mitglied des forums, das hier ungennant bleibt, hat sich  gegenteilig geäußert und munter den unsinn nachgeplappert, den bspw herr  wagner von der bild ("überwachung ist toll!!!!") von sich gegeben hat.


 
Ich habe nichts nachgeplappert, sondern euch meine Meinung (in diesem Moment evtl. etwas blauäugig) zu diesem Thema mitgeteilt.
Mein  Fehler war es, nicht auf Polit-, Wirtschaftsspionage und Sicherheitslücken einzugehen, für  die diese Regierungen und ihre Geheimdienste die gesammelten Daten natürlich auch verwenden  und was auf gar keinen Fall zu entschuldigen oder zu akzeptieren ist.
Aber Amerika (und ich denke, sie sind nicht die einzigen) spioniert uns nicht erst seit letztem Monat aus, deshalb fand ich diese momentane Aufregung amüsant, weil es lange Zeit niemand realisiert oder daran gedacht hat und kaum bringen es die Medien, stürzt für viele eine Welt zusammen.
Zu behaupten, das es nicht auch um Terrorismus geht, halte ich für falsch. 
Ich hätte mich halt besser ausdrücken müssen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> "Ihr" Verschwörungstheoretiker scheint die Weisheit immer mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben, ihr seid erleuchtet und der Rest gehört eh der dummen und gleichgeschalteten Masse an.
> Es gibt für *jede* Theorie min. fünf Beweise und fünf Gegenbeweise, d.h. mit welchem Recht kannst du behaupten, dass deine Theorie zu den Anschlägen passt? Auf welcher Grundlage? Weil sie dir besser passt? Weil sie deiner Sicht der Wahrheit am ehesten entspricht?
> Lass mich raten: "Weil die Quellen und Medien, die du konsumierst und die eben nicht manipuliert sind, nur solche Rückschlüsse zu lassen! Der Rest ist alles eine große Lüge!!11". *zwinker*
> Übrigens find ich es in solchen Diskussionen immer interessant, wie das Blatt der Medien gedreht wird, wie es einem passt. Wenn angesehene Tageszeitungen über PRISM u.ä. Dinge berichten, sagt niemand was. Behauptet so eine Zeitung aber, dass die Anschläge vom 11. September von Terroristen verübt wurden, kommen Leute wie du hervor die dann wieder laut rumposaunen, dass die Nachrichtensender eh alle manipuliert sind etc.
> Merkste was?


 
In diesem Post steckt mehr Wahrheit, als in dem gesamten Thread, nur nicht bezogen auf "Verschwörungstheoretiker", sondern auf manche User dieses Forums.
Jeder kennt die Wahrheit und jeder weiß mehr wie die anderen, alle stützen sich auf Zeitungsartikel, Internetseiten und "offizielle Zahlen", die ihnen genau der gleiche Staat verkauft, der sie zusammen mit den Amerikanern ausspioniert und für dumm verkauft und halten diese für 100% richtig und führen sie als unanfechtbare Beweise an.
Unterm Strich kann keiner 100%ig wissen oder gar beweisen, welches Land wen ausspioniert, seit wann und in welchem Ausmaß, das sind in unserem Fall bestimmt nicht nur die Amerikaner.
Alles, was ich sagen wollte ist, es war für mich keine Überraschung und weder unsere Regierung und schon gar nicht wir werden das jemals verhindern können (selbst wenn sie es wollten).


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, und das weiß ich nicht, weil ich mich mit der Materie nicht so ausgiebig beschäftigte, wann wurde das Flugzeug übernommen, also das erste, was in den Turm geflogen ist? Gab es Meldungen an den Tower? Wusste das Bodenpersonal bereits, dass die Maschinen entführt worden sind? Selbst wenn, hat bis dato niemand damit gerechnet, dass solche Maschinen in Gebäude gesteuert werden.


 
Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, hat man sehr lange gebraucht um genau rauszufinden, was mit der ersten Maschine passiert war. Man konnte zwar vglsweise früh erahnen, dass sie entführt worden war, kannte aber ihre Position nicht genau. 
Als die ersten Jäger starteten war das erste Flugzeug schon eingeschlagen. 
Genug Zeit die ersten beiden Flieger aufzuhalten war auf jeden Fall nicht. Das zweite Flugzeug ist ja glaube ich schon ca. 10 Minuten nach dem ersten Einschlag in den zweiten Turm gefolgen. Bis dahin waren noch keine Abfangjäger in Reichweite. 
Und wie du selbst schon geschrieben hast: Niemand hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch nur ansatzweise damit gerechnet das Flugzeuge in diesem Ausmaß als Waffen eingesetzt werden.


Ich finde diese Diskussionen mit Verschwörungstheoretikern ja immer lustig  
Hatte vor kurzem erst auf Youtube mit einem Anhänger der Chemtrail-Theorie diskutiert.  
Und dann noch mit einer, die fest davon überzeugt war das in allen Regierungen dieser Welt hauptsächlich reptilienartige Aliens sitzen, die die Menschheit kontrollieren 
Lustiges Völkchen


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> mäh


 
Hast du dich nicht mitlerweile verabschiedet?  

Was für ein Kidnapping von welchen Maschinen? Moment.. du bist immer noch der Meinung dass es alles offizielle
Passagierflugzeuge waren oder? 
Hör auf dich lustig über jemanden zu machen wenn du dich mit solchen Aussagen ins Abseits beförderst 

Warum soll ich auf deine Punkte jetzt eingehen wenn du dich (offensichtlich)
nicht informiert hast? Was bringt es mit dir zu diskutieren wenn dir jeglicher Inhalt fehlt?

Zuerst informieren dann reden/schreiben.

Die Beweise kannst du dir selber auftreiben wenn du es möchtest, bist alt genug alles ins lächerliche zu ziehen also
kannst du dir auch die Mühe machen dich erstmal schlauer zu machen bevor du mit deinen 
" Ihr Verschwörungstheoretiker seid peinlich " Gequatsche wieder ankommst.

Schon lustig wie oft Argumente gefordert werden und dann alles ins lächerliche gezogen wird
weil die persönliche Informationsarmut es einem so einfach macht, ne? *kopf schüttel*

Oh sorry.. hab vergessen.. du bist hier ja ne große Nummer die man erst umgehen muss
bevor man Fakten aufzählt die nicht in dein Bild passen 
Der Titel Klugscheißer hilft dir nur bei Dingen mit denen du dich auskennst.

Nicht vergessen


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]


 Mach dich doch nicht weiter lächerlich ... ob unter meinem Namen nun Klugscheisser ( = CO ) steht oder nicht, selbst als einfacher User würde ich deine Beiträge auseinandernehmen.

Ich bin ja nun nicht der erste in diesem Thread, der Quellen und Fakten von dir fordert. 

Scheinbar bin ich wirklich nicht so gut informiert, darum die völlig ernstgemeinte Bitte an dich: stelle mir deine Informationen zur Verfügung. Fangen wir doch klein an: Quellen und Fakten, dass es sich bei den ersten zwei Flugzeugen *nicht* um ordinäre Passagiermaschinen gehandelt hat.


----------



## Peter23 (24. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Moment ... wir reden hier von New York, nicht vom Pentagon bzw. dem Weißen Haus in Washington. Es wäre mir jedenfalls neu, wenn im zivilen Luftraum über einer Millionen Metropole immer und ständig Kampfflugzeuge fliegen würden bzw. es den Fall schonmal gab, dass *über* der Stadt eine Maschine hätte abgeschossen werden müssen, "nur" weil diese entführt wurde.
> 
> Die Frage ist, und das weiß ich nicht, weil ich mich mit der Materie nicht so ausgiebig beschäftigte, wann wurde das Flugzeug übernommen, also das erste, was in den Turm geflogen ist? Gab es Meldungen an den Tower? Wusste das Bodenpersonal bereits, dass die Maschinen entführt worden sind? Selbst wenn, hat bis dato niemand damit gerechnet, dass solche Maschinen in Gebäude gesteuert werden.
> 
> ...


 
Gib es auf. Gib mal bei Youtube 11. September ein dann hast du die Quellen. Leider sind Verschwörungstheoretiker nur kritisch gegenüber Quellen die nicht mit ihrer vorgefertigten Meinung übereinstimmen. Quellen die ihre Meinung unterstützen werden unreflektiert übernommen. Außerdem bieten Verschwörungstheorien einfache Erklärungen für einfache Menschen. Mann braucht kein Hintergrundwissen in Geschichte oder Politik und kann sich trotzdem die ganze Welt erklären. Nicht nur erklären, sondern man ist gegenüber dem Normalbüger überlegen, schlauer. Das ist ein gutes Gefühl, daher sind klassische Verschwörungtheorien so beliebt. 



P.S. Eigentlich geht es hier um den Datenschutzskandal.


----------



## Khaos (24. Juli 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Gib es auf. Gib mal bei Youtube 11. September ein dann hast du die Quellen. Leider sind Verschwörungstheoretiker nur kritisch gegenüber Quellen die nicht mit ihrer vorgefertigten Meinung übereinstimmen. Quellen die ihre Meinung unterstützen werden unreflektiert übernommen. Außerdem bieten Verschwörungstheorien einfache Erklärungen für einfache Menschen. Mann braucht kein Hintergrundwissen in Geschichte oder Politik und kann sich trotzdem die ganze Welt erklären. Nicht nur erklären, sondern man ist gegenüber dem Normalbüger überlegen, schlauer. Das ist ein gutes Gefühl, daher sind klassische Verschwörungtheorien so beliebt.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Eigentlich geht es hier um den Datenschutzskandal.


 
Wirf mir nicht vor, Verschwörungstheoretiker zu sein*. Statt es *dir* zu einfach zu machen, lies erst den Thread, bevor du dich dem 'Hatetrain' anschließt, weil du´s cool findest. 


* Ich habe nichts weiter gemacht, als eine "Richtung" vorzugeben, in die man denken könnte. 
Und bevor du heulst, du hättest jemand anders gemeint: Rabowkes Post war die Antwort auf meinen Post, und du beziehst dich darauf.


----------



## Peter23 (24. Juli 2013)

Rabowke hat auf Doomkeeper geantwortet.

Du brauchst nicht motzig werden.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Rabowke hat auf Doomkeeper geantwortet.


Ich habe Doomkeeper *und* Khaos geantwortet, sieht man eigentlich sehr schön an meinem Quote. 

Aber wie dem auch sei, Peter hat nicht ganz unrecht: hier gehts wirklich um die aktuelle Debatte rund um die NSA und ihre kleinen Helfer. Vllt. sollten wir unsere Diskussion in einen anderen Thread auslagern.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. Juli 2013)

Spoiler



Zu deinen beiden anderen Flugzeugen.
Meine Quellen besagen dass die anderen beiden Flugzeuge total fehlerhaft registriert waren und erst Jahre nach
dem Anschlag als nicht mehr flugfähig eingestuft wurden bzw. komplett gelöscht wurden.

Alle 4 eingetragenen Piloten (+ Co Piloten) sollen nicht mal gültige Fluglizenzen besitzen bzw. manch einem konnte
man nicht mal Existenz nachweisen.
"Pseudo offizielle Untersuchungen" waren fehlerhaft weil niemand genau sagen konnte wie viel Passagiere
die Flugzeuge hatten und am Ende jeder eine andere Zahl nannte (Vor allem News) bzw. die gleichen Passagiere
am Ende sogar auf zwei verschiedenen Flügen teilgenommen haben sollen. (Offizielle Registerkarteien)

Beide Flughäfen waren leer bzw. wurden sogar scheinheilig "evakuiert" weil einfach niemand "getrauert" hat.. 
worüber auch wenns Geisterflüge waren?
Stunden nach dem Vorfall waren die Flughäfen einfach nur leer ... und das obwohl über 200 Menschen 
angeblich gestorben sind?
Man hätte allen Familien und Freunden telefonisch mitgeteilt dass der/diejenige 100%ig nicht mehr am Leben sei?* United Airlines Statement.

Alle 4(2) Flüge hat es *so* nie richtig gegeben weil offizielle Papiere entkräftigt bzw. sämtliche
Untersuchungen eingestellt wurden da sich niemand mehr offiziell stellen wollte.

Es gab aber durchaus einen einzigen Flugzeug in dieser ganzen Geschichte.
Ein einziges Flugzeug ist nämlich ziemlich niedrig zwei mal über der Stadt geflogen damit jeder
die Akustik wahrnimmt und im ganzen Debakel sowas erwähnen kann. Sieht/hört man auch an dem ein oder anderem Video.

Sieht so die Wahrheit aus? Falsche Angaben? Geheimnisse? Unter den Tisch kehren? Eingestellte Untersuchungen?
Gewiss nicht .. das wird dir auch jeder *"einfache"* User bestätigen.

Und auch möchte ich nochmal betonen dass Flugzeuge so einen Schaden nicht anrichten* können*.
Physikalisch* völlig *unmöglich.
Gebäude von so einer Stabilität und Größe *können* nicht so schnell und perfekt einstürzen
ohne von Innen gesprengt zu werden.
(Aussagen von Feuerwehrmännern die Brände leicht löschen konnten aber dennoch
alles einstürzte obwohl es zu den sichersten Gebäuden gehört.)

Genau so wie der perfekte Fall von WC7 ohne eine absichtliche Sprengung nicht möglich war
und unser liebes Pentagon auch keine Boing xxx abbekommen hat.

Schon mal gesehen wie es aussieht wenn ein richtiges Flugzeug Schaden abbekommt und
in Stücke gerissen wird?
Genau so wie der Absturz in Pennsylvania wo nix übrig bleibt ne?

Ich würde dem alles gerne glauben so wie alles erzählt wird - aber wenn ich durch eigene Recherchen
auf völlig andere Informationen stoße was soll man am Ende noch glauben?

Fremden Menschen die sich gegenseitig die Hände waschen, der korrupten Welt oder doch seinen
eigenen Augen, Ohren und Verstand?
Da muss ich persönlich keine Sekunde überlegen ehrlich gesagt.

Da kann man mich beschimpfen und noch wie nennen - lieber wahre ich mein Gesicht und
rede über etwas wovon ich mich selber überzeugt habe statt eine hastig produzierte halbfertige Geschichte
abzukaufen.

Der Skeptiker ist oft schlauer und wenn alles ehrlich zugehen würde, gäbe es auch keine Verschwörungstheoretiker.
Vietnam wurde von der Regierung ebenfalls als Lüge bestätigt... schließlich hat man damals einen
Grund gehabt nen Krieg führen zu können.

Schon komisch dass 9/11 da nicht anders sein soll.


----------



## Peter23 (24. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was sind deine Super Quellen? Lass mich raten Youtube Videos?


----------



## realShauni (6. August 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Was sind deine Super Quellen? Lass mich raten Youtube Videos?


Verzeiht das ich den Thread nochmal ausgrabe aber ich musste grad so stark lachen und das will ich euch nicht vorenthalten 

Lest euch bitte nochmal Doomkeepers Aussage durch



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und dann guckt euch die ersten 5 Min. dieses Videos an





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PlW14JYOJMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Echt ey, das sind fast schon 1:1 Zitate 

Doomkeepers anderer völlig absurder Beweis



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Zum Thema 11 September. Da muss man kein Verschwörungstheoretiker sein sondern die physischen Kräfte beachten.
> Ein Flugzeug aus Alu kann niemals das wohl sicherste Gebäude aus Stahl durchdringen kann.
> [/SIZE]
> Meine Quellen, Eure Quellen etc. total egal an dieser Stelle. Das was gezeigt wurde ist physikalisch unmöglich gewesen.
> [/SIZE]



findet ihr übrigens bei 5:55 in dem Video bzw. ausführlicher in den vorigen Teil dieser Reihe 

Ich hab einfach nur "911 Pilot" bei Google eingegeben und das erste Youtube Video angeklickt, soviel zu seiner unglaublich guten Recherche! Boar, wär mir das peinlich an seiner Stelle


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. August 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nu is aber mal gut mit dem Quatsch. Glaubst du wirklich, dass sich 1000e Augenzeugen (von denen ich sogar eine sehr gut kenne, Familie, you know) verschwören, um zu behaupten, dass da Flugzeuge in zwei Gebäude gerast sind? Dass die Gebäude so zusammenfallen können, wurde von mehreren unabhängigen Studien, unter anderem auch von deutschen Ingeneuren bestätigt. Wenn das oben verlinkte Video deine Quelle ist kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln. 

Gebäude 7 ist tatsächlich etwas seltsam, aber an dem ganzen Tag war sehr viel seltsam. Ach von der Maschine in Pennsylvania ist einiges über geblieben. Nur so zur Info.

Weißt du das größte Problem an Verschwörungen ist, dass sie umso schwerer umzusetzen sind, je mehr Leute daran beteiligt sind. Und das wäre in dem Fall eine logistische Meisterleistung. Vielleicht gibts die Reptilien Aliens ja doch. Mit Gedankenkontrollstrahlen oder Frequenzkontrolle durch die Wolken. (Kein Scherz, die Schwachsinns - Theorie gibts wirklich  ) 

Zum Thema: 
Wie hier schon mehrfach angedeutet wurde, ist hier keiner generell gegen die Überwachung von Leuten mit Verdachtsmomenten. Das Hauptproblem ist, dass momentan das "Verdachts-" komplett weggefallen ist. Und glaubt mir, diejenigen, die tatsächlich gefährlich sind, umgehen die ganze Sache.


----------

